# Power Tap Question..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Garmin 500.. Do I just need to buy a Power Tap hub and if so, which one? I'm new to this technology and am confused..

Thanks.. :blush2:


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

You'll need one that is ANT+ compatible, it looks like all the current production powertaps besides the cheapest one are ANT+. If you buy just the hub, you will need to have it built into a wheel.
http://www8.garmin.com/train-with-garmin/power-meter.html


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've used a powertap for 3 years and it's been trouble-free. That said, when it's time to replace it, I'll seriously consider a quarq crank instead or hold out for the metrigear pedals if they ever release it. The main drawback of the powertap is limited to a single wheel - no big deal for training but if you race and do time trials it's limiting.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I only..*

I only plan on training with it.. I only do cyclocross, so I wouldn't want to expose something like that to a wet cross course..


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

I use my powertap with cross and shorttrack.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> I only plan on training with it.. I only do cyclocross, so I wouldn't want to expose something like that to a wet cross course..


I have both road and mtb PT hubs and have ridden them in various conditions (including a cross race, but I wouldn't do it again - too heavy).

You shouldn't worry too much about it in bad/wet conditions!


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

I've used my power tap on cross rides all the time it's still good as we so don't worry about power taps and dirt!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wait till march for the new G3 hubs! Or... jump on some of the super deals on discounted hubs out now. I've had my powertap PRO+ for 2 years.. it's currently in for calibration and repair but their customer service is stellar. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Wait till march for the new G3 hubs! Or... jump on some of the super deals on discounted hubs out now. I've had my powertap PRO+ for 2 years.. it's currently in for calibration and repair but their customer service is stellar. I'm very happy with it.


Those older SL+ hubs are selling in wheels starting at about $700, but stocks on those discounted hubs are dwindling fast. 

The "new" low-end PowerTap hubs are comparable to the previous SL+, but 30g heavier and $250 more expensive too. The next generation G3 PowerTaps are about 100g lighter than the SL+ but also a lot more expensive - wheels start at $1350. At that price, I'd really consider spending a little more money for a Quarq.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

And before you buy any of them, buy the book and read it.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

hrumpole said:


> And before you buy any of them, buy the book and read it.


Definitely do this. I also have a coach and a training plan (and I ride just for fun and plan to do a couple races next year) that is based on my threshold power. I'm only 6 weeks into my training and I can already see a difference!

If you don't use if for training, it is just a cool toy (which is also fine). I highly suggest signing up for Strava and gettign a premium membership so you can see power files from other riders!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I would not recommend a Quarq if you are a cross racer. Why? Because the Quarq has to be calibrated at the factory for the chainrings it uses. So you can't just change chainring sizes and expect accurate power. So then you have to either calibrate for cross chainrings or road chainrings. If you go powertap, you can use the same wheel for either road or cross.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

nightfend said:


> I would not recommend a Quarq if you are a cross racer. Why? Because the Quarq has to be calibrated at the factory for the chainrings it uses. So you can't just change chainring sizes and expect accurate power. So then you have to either calibrate for cross chainrings or road chainrings. If you go powertap, you can use the same wheel for either road or cross.


Quarq did just release their Qalvin app for Apple products that will allow calibration at home. I can calibrate my SRM in under 10 minutes with a 45 pound weight set up and a trainer and I have heard the Quarq process is just as easy. The issue of having to pick just one chainring set with Quarq is no longer a big deal


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nevermiss said:


> Definitely do this. I also have a coach and a training plan (and I ride just for fun and plan to do a couple races next year) that is based on my threshold power. I'm only 6 weeks into my training and I can already see a difference!
> 
> If you don't use if for training, it is just a cool toy (which is also fine). I highly suggest signing up for Strava and gettign a premium membership so you can see *power files from other riders!*


Why?? The only power that matters is your own and how you are progressing, not how you compare to others...


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

rbart4506 said:


> Why?? The only power that matters is your own and how you are progressing, not how you compare to others...


That might be true for just riding around, but not in races. If the break goes at a certain power and you want to be in it, you have to match that power. Similarly for long climbs, final sprints, etc. So to the extent that you can know what the demands of an event are, you are better able to target your preparation to match them or consider alternate strategies to take maximum advantage of your strength.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

asgelle said:


> That might be true for just riding around, but not in races. If the break goes at a certain power and you want to be in it, you have to match that power. Similarly for long climbs, final sprints, etc. So to the extent that you can know what the demands of an event are, you are better able to target your preparation to match them or consider alternate strategies to take maximum advantage of your strength.


Wrong...A 200lb pound rider is going to put out way higher power numbers then me, at 135lbs, but it doesn't mean he's going to drop me...

It's all power to weight guys...Not raw power numbers...The raw numbers are for the E-wang chart...


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

rbart4506 said:


> It's all power to weight guys...Not raw power numbers...The raw numbers are for the E-wang chart...


If you're going to be pedantic, you should at least be correct. Power to CdA has much greater applicability for all but climbing situations, but that's really beside the point which is that knowing the power data of competitors can be useful in preparing for races. 

(It's left as an exercise for the reader to show knowing power, location, and grade provides enough information to fully specify the problem.)


----------

